# Marjal camping, changes to prices & TV setup



## cavaqueen (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi there,

We are once again at Marjal campsite in Guardamar, they have changed the pricing system for this year, they are now charging a daily rate.

If you are staying 180 days or more, the rate is 7.92 euros per day for your pitch, plus 2.31 euros per person, this does not include electricity, but does include free wifi, gym, indoor pool etc etc.

The rate for us has gone down from what it was last year, plus we have taken advantage of the offer that they made last year that if you stayed a month extra than you normally do, then the first month is free, so here we are on an excellent site for nowt (you can't get better than that).

There is also satellite TV on each pitch, but it has now gone digital, so you will need a digital satellite receiver in order to receive BBC1, ITV 1, 2 & 3, the receiver cost us 35 euros, I am not sure how much they cost in the UK, so if you are thinking of coming here you may want to bring one with you.

Happy camping

Cavaqueen


----------

